# HELP - Gift Ideas for 50th Anniversary?



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

DH's aunt and uncle are celebrating their 50th anniversary next weekend with a big party! I don't know these people -- I'm sure I've met them maybe once or twice. I have to buy them a gift and I have no idea what you buy someone for this occasion. Got any ideas? Most appreciated!!!


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure how "fancy" (read: expensive) you want to go, but the first thing that jumped to mind is definitely on the low-cost side, but somewhat personal: a double photo frame with their wedding pic on one side and a recent "couple" pic on the other.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Really like the double frame photo idea. 

When my grandparents did the 50year anniversary, the next generation (their sons, daughters, nieces and nephews) got together and bought something biggish together. (the ideas were full set of gold edged dinner china; 2wk or month long vacation cruise; lifetime membership symphony )

Now, those things were way pricey. I liked the vacation thing, but Grandpa would have ended up killing Grandma if stuck on a boat with her for a month, so that idea was put aside...

anyway....maybe go in with some other members of the DH's family who are in the same boat as yourselves, and get something from "all of us".?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Viagra?


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

If I were the recipient I would prefer cash -- gift cards second.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

A gift cert. to their favorite resturant. 

Do they garden? A plant to put in the garden. 

Is washing the car getting to be a problem? How about car wash tokens? 
Do they fish together or do some other outdoor sport? A gift that goes with their fav. together activity.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

If you are just thinking along the lines of token, but nice, maybe something like a fancy dish heavily decorated with gold, since it's the golden anniversary. Nothing huge, because after 50 years they don't really need anything. Maybe something like a pretty teacup, or small serving plate.

Let their own kids go way overboard on gifts!

Jennifer


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Do they need something done around the house that they are unable to do? For my grandparents' 50th, a group of the family members painted the rooms with 10' or 12' high ceilings (living room, dining room and front parlor). The job was done in time for the 50th anniversary party. I can still remember Grandma bragging about her great family and how pretty the rooms looked.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This is my favourite place to get gifts for people who probably have everything they need:

http://donate.wvus.org/OA_HTML/xxwvibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10024


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My folks requested "No Gifts" but ask for guests to write down a "memory" from the last 50 years.
Mother has a Scrap Book filled with the "memories" and really enjoys reading through them.

They got too many 50 year Plates, plaques and other "dust collectors".

They enjoyed the Restaurant Gift Certificates.

"This" child hosted and paid for the entire "party". Over $1000..........so I had nothing left over for an extravegant gift.


My folks are heading for # 64 this fall!

For those with much more $$$ than me----------I think a gift of a Hot Air Balloon Ride would be "very cool"!
Or perhaps, a night's stay at a "bed & breakfast".


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Along the photo line.....if they have a lot of grandkids, maybe get one of those big photoframes that have all those cut outs for regular sized pics or something like that. My MIL is always complaining about not having enough frames for her grandchildren. She got one of those multiframes and loved it


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

tallpines said:


> For those with much more $$$ than me----------I think a gift of a Hot Air Balloon Ride would be "very cool"!


The cost for this is not too bad, if you can split it between a few other relatives. We did this for my MIL's 83rd birthday & she absolutely LOVED it!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

How about 50 half dollar pieces wrapped in gold paper stuck into a tiered styrofoam wedding cake? My aunt did this for my mom and dad's 25th, but I think she used silver dollars. Then you just need to put a wedding cake topper and ribbon or lace around the edges of the foam to make it look like a cake. It was really cute. Just an idea, hope it helps.

Patrice


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Instead of wrapping half dollars, I forgot that they now make the gold dollar coins. You could use those if you wanted to spend that much.

Patrice


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

My inlaws had lived in the same town all their lives--as their parents did... So, they know just about everyone and are kin to more than 1/2 in one way or the other! So, when they had their 50th over half the county came and they ended up with several 100 dust collectors, plates with 50th Annv. on them and goldplated stuff--3 and 4 of each in some cases! Even though the invitations stated "NO Gifts, Please!". They lived in a tiny trailer that had no room to store or display 1/2 of the things they rec'd... They are now stored in an old barn on our property. Sadly, many people thought 'it was the correct thing to do' but after a week, they couldn't remember who gave them what.... When/If we celebrate ours --I will not except any gifts... I love the idea of a scrapbook, or pictures. IF you must give a gift--think of something like a gift to a really nice rest. or one they love to eat at (even if it's the local diner... QB


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

We have been giving gas gift cards lately, I don't know anyone who isn't complaining about gas prices and the crunch on their wallets when getting fuel.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the great ideas!

I was discussing it yesterday with DH, who didn't have any idea either. I said, well, it's the golden anniversary, something on that theme would be nice. 

He said, "OK, how about a gift card to Golden Corral?"

LOL!

Seriously, we'll probably give them a restaurant gift card.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

We are coming up to our 40th and what I would like, especially from relatives who don't know us well, is NOTHING. We don't need anything more. I don't want any stuff that I will have to look after or find a place for. I don't even want cards. I don't want gift certificates to places I never patronize.

If there is a party, then their presence and good wishes will be sufficient. I will appreciate it if they don't bring any more stuff, no matter how well meaning.

If you don't know what to give these relatives, ask someone closer to them. Don't ask a bunch of strangers who know them even less well. Maybe there is something that they will love, but only someone who knows them well will know what that is.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

I thought this idea was nice. My sister was telling me that some of her best friends from church just celebrated their 60th wedding anniversary. The couple asked people to make a donation to a favorite charity. My sister made a donation to LifeBanc in the name of her friends.


----------

